# [SOLVED] asus p4ge-fsc motherboard



## edd100 (Feb 2, 2005)

have recently aquired an p4ge-fsc asus mobo and was wondering if someone knew where i might be able to download the drivers and manual for it from.

i have tried the asus website, but no luck and there forum is down at the mo.

i have also tried searching on this site.

any ideas.


----------



## dave100_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: asus p4ge-fsc motherboard*

hI
I was reading your post, and wodered if you ever found any drivers for the Asus P4ge-FSC mobo? I did manage to find the user manual for it so if you want me to send the Manual could you give me you email address
Dave


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

*Re: asus p4ge-fsc motherboard*

Hi, your motherboard is used in the Fujitsu-Siemens Scaleo computers.
http://support.fujitsu-siemens.com/com/support/index.html
If you look on their site for the Manual for ConsumerPC> Scaleo> Scaleo M, you will find that the manual covers most of the scaleo lettered series, including L.
I'd guess most of the drivers are also the same.
These manuals are multi-language so don't be put off if English does not come first. It will be in there.


----------



## dave100_0 (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: asus p4ge-fsc motherboard*

Hi:::wave:
Thanx for the information, I never realised :4-dontknothat this mobo was fitted to the Scalio, I should Have as my son has this desktop and it came with the driver disc, to think i have had these all the time???
Thanx once again
Dave:
:4-thatsba


----------



## Poppypete (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Dave 100_0.
When you say that you have managed to find a user manual for it, did you mean for the P4GE-FSC motherboard?
If you did, then I would be grateful if you could send me a copy of it. I have tried for ages to find such a manual, but so far to no avail.
My mail addy is: *******
Thanks in advance.
Best Regards.
Pete.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

This thread is an old one and has been hijacked twice. 
Please start your own threads if you need help.
Closed.


----------

